# What I did today



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty lil grey.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

not sure why pic didnt post


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

there we go .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I like greys my first skinning job was a grey.

Yours is a nice one ... good work. Look forward to seeing the finshed product.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE work, Bill! I am still after a grey, and a red myself. If I can get one, i'd love to have you mount it.

Now.... can you help me get one?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Bill, I've personally witnessed that stare a time or two.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks everybody.i will do my best to help you out Chris.i would like that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> NICE work, Bill! I am still after a grey, and a red myself. If I can get one, i'd love to have you mount it.
> 
> Now.... can you help me get one?


I can with the Red Fox we have thousands over here Chris!

Nice work Bill.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice job Bill--*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice job Bill----I have another to do later---been trying to catch up on the deer heads---been fleshing most of the day-----SB--------ps nice eye placement looks sharp*


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks swamp.gotta take a break from deer every now and then.i really like doing the mammals and look forward to deer breaks.turkeys coming in now.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> NICE work, Bill! I am still after a grey, and a red myself. If I can get one, i'd love to have you mount it.
> 
> Now.... can you help me get one?


You passed up a good grey hunt....lol


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice fox Bill. The grays are my favorite as well. Haven't seen many of them sense the coyote moved in.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice job, keep up the good work.


----------

